# Eclipse RCP & Hibernate: <Class> not mapped



## Duggy (29. Mai 2007)

Hi,

ich habe ein Problem. Ich programmiere momentan an einer RCP Anwendung. Die Persistenz soll mit Hibernate erfolgen. Meine Anwendung besteht aus 2 Projekten:

1.Plugin-Projekt: "Datenmodell", d.h. Entity-Klassen, Hibernate-Persistenz-Klassen, DAO, Businesslogik
2.Plugin-Projekt: RCP, also GUI.

Im RCP-Projekt ist in der manifest.xml unter Dependenices das erste Projekt ausgewählt.

Die Persistenz mittels Hibernate funktioniert im 1.Projekt wunderbar. Ich kann alle Klassen als Tabellen abbilden lassen, mit Objekten füllen und diese auch wieder auslesen.

Sobald ich aber das 2.Projekt, also das RCP starte, erhalte ich bei den Views Fehlermeldungen, deren Daten aus der Datenbank geladen werden sollen. Das komische hierbei ist, wenn ich mir die Views einzeln als Java Beans anzeigen lasse, funktioniert alles, nur nicht im RCP.

Fehlermeldung: 
org.hibernate.hql.ast.QuerySyntaxException: <Class> (zB. User) is not mapped! [from User u where u.username = ?]

Woran liegt es, dass Hibernate SQL-Fehler schmeißt? Welche Einstellung habe ich vergessen zu setzen?

Ich danke für eure Hilfe.

Grüße


----------



## SlaterB (29. Mai 2007)

also wie jetzt, es werden doch wohl nicht beide Seiten der RPC-Verbindung Zugriff auf die DB haben?

wenn doch, dann sind das doch unterschiedliche eigenständige Programme, 
jeder muss für sich für die Hibernate-Konfiguration, DB-Verbindung usw. sorgen,
was genau klappt nun nicht?

die Programme müssen jedes für sich Zugriff haben, was sollte da die RPC-Verbindung zwischen ihnen relevant sein,
hat diese irgendwas mit dem DB-Zugriff zu tun?,
überträgst du gar DB-Objekte über RPC? geht doch nicht oder?


----------



## Roar (29. Mai 2007)

hm lol es geht um RCP nich RPC :lol:


----------



## Duggy (29. Mai 2007)

Richtig, es geht um Rich Client Platform (RCP). Mit Remote Procedure Calls (RPC) hat das nichts zu tun.

Insgesamt habe ich nur eine Anwendung die ausgeführt wird. Diese beinhaltet nur die Gui und greift dabei auf die Daten- und Businessmethoden des anderen Projektes zu.


----------



## SlaterB (29. Mai 2007)

dann will ich mal lieber nix weiter dazu sagen


----------

